# Where to buy cork stoppers?



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m hoping some of you crafters here can help me out. I’ve been searching online for cork stoppers and cannot seem to find the right place that has what I need for what I think is a reasonable price.

What I don’t need is regular wine bottle size stoppers. Trust me, I’ve got plenty of those!

But what I do need are larger tapered ones that will fit a bottle opening of approx. 1.25”. So I’m thinking maybe the top diameter being somewhere around 1.5” and the bottom diameter 1”?

I’ve looked on Amazon, and the price they want for ONE cork is ridiculous! Like anywhere between $5 and $10. Yes, you heard me correct, that’s for just one cork! I need at least 40 of them.

Am I missing something here, or are corks just expensive? It’s the first time I’ve ever tried buying them for a craft project so I really don’t know what an average price is. The regular wine bottle size corks are pretty cheap, so I didn’t think the somewhat larger ones would be that much higher.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Check out this website. It has all sorts of cork stopper/bung sizes and the prices seem to be much more reasonable than what you found on Amazon.









WidgetCo - Buy Corks, Wood Plugs, Cork Underlayment, Stoppers & More


Buy corks and cork products; plus shelf pins, hole plugs, rubber stoppers, wood plugs and more. All kinds of cork sheet products from cork underlayment to cork rolls and cork board squares to cork coasters. All our WidgetCo® brand products are durable, industrial grade and many manufactured from...




www.widgetco.com


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Lowe's sells them in the special parts area with screws nuts and bolts. They are in the grey drawer trays.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HauntedWyo said:


> Check out this website. It has all sorts of cork stopper/bung sizes and the prices seem to be much more reasonable than what you found on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, this site looks like it might just be doable! Still a bit more than what I thought these would cost, but apparently the price goes up the minute you deviate from the standard wine bottle size.

Now I just have to decide if this project is gonna be worth it! I have these great little brown glass bottles that I wanted to turn into potion bottles.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

stick said:


> Lowe's sells them in the special parts area with screws nuts and bolts. They are in the grey drawer trays.


Oh wow, never would’ve thought to look in a hardware store. I’ll have to check them out!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is this seller on Ebay. Going by the description you needed as far as size wise, the #14 size, or size 14 cork sounds like it should work. This seller has other sizes too in their Ebay store. I didn't check what other cork sizes they have, or how much they are. But the ones on this link are about a buck each and it's free shipping.









Cork Stoppers Size #14 Buy lots of 5 or 10 FREE SHIPPING | eBay


These are tapered cork stoppers Size #14 XXX quality. Available in lots of 5 or 10 total cork stoppers.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is this seller on Ebay. Going by the description you needed as far as size wise, the #14 size, or size 14 cork sounds like it should work. This seller has other sizes too in their Ebay store. I didn't check what other cork sizes they have, or how much they are. But the ones on this link are about a buck each and it's free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I don’t know why I didn’t check out EBay. It appears the average price is gonna be around $1 a piece, which is definitely much better than $5-10 on Amazon!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

If you have an Ace hardware store they will have a sellection of cork stoppers in their Hillman products area. The small bins of all kinds of nuts, bolts, and such. I go there all the time.?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

a_granger said:


> If you have an Ace hardware store they will have a sellection of cork stoppers in their Hillman products area. The small bins of all kinds of nuts, bolts, and such. I go there all the time.?


Thanks! I definitely plan to check out the hardware stores before purchasing online, just to see if they’re any cheaper!


----------



## infernal (Oct 15, 2018)

Michael's also has variety packs in the wood crafting area:









Cork Bottle Stoppers Value Pack by ArtMinds™


Need cork stoppers to finish off decorated bottles or for creating collages, ornaments, décor and more? Great to have around for both household and craft uses.




www.michaels.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

infernal said:


> Michael's also has variety packs in the wood crafting area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had checked Michaels out after I looked on Amazon, and unfortunately those mixed packs won’t work for me. They don’t tell you the exact sizes of the corks anyway, and I need to know that before buying. I was actually surprised Michaels didn’t have a larger selection to choose from, since they carry a lot of different bottles with corks, which is what I am creating. I just don’t need the bottles since I already have them!


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

I was going to say the hardware store as well. I’ve come across some interesting finds at hardware stores while wandering around lol. Found skeleton keys at my local one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

CrystalV said:


> I was going to say the hardware store as well. I’ve come across some interesting finds at hardware stores while wandering around lol. Found skeleton keys at my local one.


Oh I’ll have to look for skeleton keys when I go there. I wouldn’t have thought to look there for those either!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

One place I like to do my craft supply shopping is this site: https://www.save-on-crafts.com/
I have bought lots of different stuff from them over the years. They have these wine bottle corks but not sure if they will work for what you want but thought it was worth a shot: 








Decorative Wine Corks Panacea 30 Pieces


Decorative Wine Corks Panacea 30 Pieces




www.save-on-crafts.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Unfortunately those look like they’re regular sized wine bottle corks. I need something that’s about 2.5x the size. But thanks for the link though, that site looks like it could be a good source for other craft items!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Unfortunately those look like they’re regular sized wine bottle corks. I need something that’s about 2.5x the size. But thanks for the link though, that site looks like it could be a good source for other craft items!


Oops sorry about that! I must have been reading too quickly and thought you needed wine corks! I will keep an eye out for larger ones!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

No worries! One of the sites someone mentioned already has what I think will work, but I wanted to check the hardware store first before actually purchasing them in case they were cheaper there.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Witchful Thinking said:


> One place I like to do my craft supply shopping is this site: https://www.save-on-crafts.com/
> I have bought lots of different stuff from them over the years.


Save on Crafts is a pretty awesome site for lots of various craft items. Prices are pretty reasonable as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I suggest an Ace Hardware too. They're usually a smaller store & the people that work there are usually pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## jinerva (Oct 26, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I had checked Michaels out after I looked on Amazon, and unfortunately those mixed packs won’t work for me. They don’t tell you the exact sizes of the corks anyway, and I need to know that before buying. I was actually surprised Michaels didn’t have a larger selection to choose from, since they carry a lot of different bottles with corks, which is what I am creating. I just don’t need the bottles since I already have them!


I just got that multi pack shown. They are of pretty poor quality, and they only had two left. I too was surprised at the pricing! Good to read others' suggestions about sourcing. I plan to take a look around my local Ace hardware store!


----------

